# First Night... Broken Jack



## BluegrassRV (Aug 14, 2012)

So last night was our first night at the KOA with our TT at a full hookup site. The site was reasonably level.

The first problem was with unhooking the TT. First we put blocks under the TT tires to stabilize it. We have a Husky Center Line Anti Sway Hitch system. So we unhook the chains from the TT to the truck, then remove the sway bars. Now the only connection is the TT on top of the ball. We unlocked the ball lock/pin.

Next we put 4 2x4 blocks flat on top of each other under the manual jack. Those 4 2x4s are more than enough to lift the jack high enough to clear the ball on the hitch. Then we began cranking up the jack&#8230; but the ball wouldn't drop out of the TT. We jacked it up so high that it maxed it out and wouldn't go any higher. Then when I began to crank it down, there was a very loud noise in the jack and it quickly dropped. Im guessing the gears stripped out because the manual jack will not crank anymore.

So I guess I have 2 questions&#8230;

1)	Do I need a whole new jack or can the gears be fixed and at what prices?
2)	Why didn't the TT drop the ball when we jacked it up? Was this a faulty connection?

Thank you!


----------



## Tortoise (Sep 29, 2011)

BluegrassRV said:


> So last night was our first night at the KOA with our TT at a full hookup site. The site was reasonably level.
> 
> The first problem was with unhooking the TT. First we put blocks under the TT tires to stabilize it. We have a Husky Center Line Anti Sway Hitch system. So we unhook the chains from the TT to the truck, then remove the sway bars. Now the only connection is the TT on top of the ball. We unlocked the ball lock/pin.
> 
> ...


I can only speak to #2...but I've had the same issue on both of my trailers. I have found using Reese ball hitch lube will help the situation. I do have to get on the bumper and give a little "jump"....then the ball drops away no problem. Some will suggest getting back in your vehicle and putting it reverse (with camper wheels chocked), for just a second. This will release the tension on the ball.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Sounds like the jack is broken, replacement would be the way to go, it's not something you want to mess around with trying to fix. An electric tongue jack is very handy for hooking and unhooking.

We've had both cargo and travel trailers over the years and the ball has hung up inside the tongue of all of them at one time or another. To unhook I jack the trailer up so it's lifting up on the tow vehicle ever so slightly and then get into the tow vehicle, put it into reverse and back up just a touch, too much and it gets hung up on the latch so just a little is all you need, that always releases the ball. Worth mentioning again, make sure the trailer wheels are chocked.

Mike


----------



## hautevue (Mar 8, 2009)

X2 with Camping479.

1. I'd recommend getting an electric tongue jack. You won't regret it, they cost in the $150 range, and it's really easy to install [even I can do (did) it!]. Three bolts go into the same holes, through the new jack plate, and then hook up the power wire and bingo. One thing you might do--run a separate ground (white) wire from the base of the jack under a bolt head, to the battery. Sometimes the paint and area under the bolting plate gets cruddy and your ground return power line is lost.

2. Hitch ball hanging up: the above ways to shake it loose also work for me. And I went to the gas station and took a small (2" high) plastic medicine bottle that has a cap, and the guy squirted auto lube into the bottle. No charge--it was so little. But now I smear some lube on the hitch ball and it loves it!


----------



## ORvagabond (Apr 17, 2009)

I would concur with the electric but it sounds like you need the 24" drop leg instead of the standard 17" or 18". I one I purchased has an 18" drop leg with a drop down inter leg that adds 6" and it comes with an attached foot. The Bulldog has one very similar.


----------



## BluegrassRV (Aug 14, 2012)

Wow, i think you all nailed it. Back to the dealer for me! Thanks again everyone.


----------



## crunchman12002 (Jul 26, 2009)

Bluegrass RV said:


> Wow, i think you all nailed it. Back to the dealer for me! Thanks again everyone.


Bluegrass RV,
A little grease will help the ball unhook, also when you take the weight off of the tow vehicle, stand on the bumper and jump on it a bit like the others said.
My manual jack broke too when I forgot to unlatch it and kept cranking it.









It turned out that when I took the 2 screws off of the top of the jack to reveal the gears it was just the shear pin that broke. Cost $.23 @ depot. I remove the broken piece with a nail and a hammer and installed the new one in less than 5 minutes.I bought 2 just in case of brain failure again. Worth checking....
crunchman


----------



## RDS (Jul 20, 2011)

Just a quick note, always leave safety chains attatched until TT clears ball and doesn't move.

You never know when a wheel chock may shift or you forget to put them down.


----------



## MT MIke (Aug 13, 2011)

You might be able to get the dealer to replace the jack under warranty. On my first camper, the manual jack failed, and the dealer gave me credit towards an electric tongue jack. It wasn't a bunch, like $50 or $75, as I recall, but helped to make the decision to get an electric jack a bit easier.

Mike


----------



## joeymac (Aug 19, 2010)

RDS said:


> Just a quick note, always leave safety chains attatched until TT clears ball and doesn't move.
> 
> You never know when a wheel chock may shift or you forget to put them down.


Great advice ! Had this happen to me once, luckily I still had the chains coupled to the hitch, otherwise it could have been disastrous !


----------

